# New Carbon Fiber Specialized TT bike?



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

Interesting something I noticed while reading an article on Cyclingnews

Look at the Time Trial bike Levi Leipheimer is testing









certainly not the same bike as this









Is this some new Specialized carbon fiber TT bike? or a rebadged version of someone elses bike? hmmmm


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

bsavery123 said:


> Interesting something I noticed while reading an article on Cyclingnews
> 
> Look at the Time Trial bike Levi Leipheimer is testing
> 
> ...


ya - i noticed that too. i like the looks much more than the transition.. starting to look very P3.. any chance this is a re-branded bike?


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

I dont know, kind of looks prototypy... also is it just me or does that have a crazy thin top tube?


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

Yah - the top tube and the headtube area are what remind me of the new cervelo carbom P3..
suspicious..


----------



## mtwash125 (Jan 23, 2005)

Looks like a Walser to me, Gerolsteiner has ridden them before rebaged.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

It's definitely a Walser.


----------



## carlos (May 26, 2004)

its a walser for sure.


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

Walser


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

actually, I spoke to a Specialized rep the other day who told me they are producing a carbon TT frame next year... maybe it is a prototype.


----------



## RiDE (May 28, 2004)

Weren't Domina Vacanze riding a similiar looking bike in last years TT stages too?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*TT at Tour De Ga.*

Saw Levi at Tour De Ga., bike didn't look like any off the above accept for the wind tunnel pics.


----------

